# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Bò biển Phú Quốc bị đánh bắt trái phép - ảnh hưởng đến hệ sinh thái du lịch

## vivitravel

Phú Quốc là hòn đảo du lịch nổi tiếng Việt Nam. Nơi đây không những có phong cảnh, địa danh đẹp với những vườn cây xanh mát, hàng dừa thẳng tắp, bãi cát trắng mịn mà còn có một hệ sinh thái động thực vật quý hiếm. Trong đó có một loài được nhà nước Việt Nam, cộng đồng quốc tế quan tâm bảo vệ là con bò biển ( Du – Gông).
Tổ chức Bảo vệ động vật hoang dã (WAR) vừa phát hiện đường dây buôn bán thịt con bò biển và các loại động vật biển quý hiếm ở đảo Phú Quốc.



Bò biển nằm trong danh sách những loài quý hiếm sắp tuyệt chủng và cần được bảo vệ. Ảnh: WIkipedia.

Ông Nguyễn Vũ Khôi, Giám đốc WAR cho biết, vài ngày trước, tổ chức nhận tin báo từ người dân trên đảo du lịch Phú Quốc về việc một con Dugong (bò biển) nặng khoảng 100 kg bị xẻ thịt và bán cho các nhà hàng. Sau đó, WAR vào cuộc điều tra và xác nhận tin báo là đúng sự thật.

Theo thông báo của WAR phát đi hôm nay, con bò biển bị xẻ thịt ngay trên tàu và bán cho một trung gian ở Thị trấn Dương Đông.

Sau đó thịt bò biển được trung gian này giao trực tiếp cho người mua, khách du lịch đi tour Phú Quốc hoặc các nhà hàng trên đảo Phú Quốc. Giá mỗi cân thịt bò biển dao động từ 400.000 đồng đến 550.000 đồng.

“Không chỉ bò biển mà các loài rùa biển như vích thường xuyên bị đánh bắt và chào hàng tại các nhà hàng trên đảo với giá bán tay vích khoảng 450.000đồng/kg và thịt vích 200.000đồng/kg”, ông Khôi nói.

Điều tra cũng cho biết thêm, trước đây, đường dây này hoạt động khá công khai. Từ khi các biện pháp bảo vệ bò biển và tài nguyên biển Phú Quốc được triển khai, đường dây này vẫn tiếp tục hoạt động nhưng kín đáo hơn.

WAR đã gửi công văn đến các cơ quan chức năng trên đảo Phú Quốc yêu cầu xử lí đường dây buôn bán bò biển và các loài động vật biển có nguy cơ tuyệt chủng này.

----------

